# Middle Tennessee Amateur Retriever Club 2013 Spring Field Trial



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone Have any thing on Middle Tennessee Amateur Retriever Club 2013 Spring Field Trial?


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

ljshaffer said:


> Anyone Have any thing on Middle Tennessee Amateur Retriever Club 2013 Spring Field Trial?


8 dogs left to run 3rd series of derby. 15 dogs left to run 1st series of open.


----------



## Byronf (Mar 27, 2013)

Any derby news?


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Byronf said:


> Any derby news?


1st 19-moody
2nd 23-brawley
3rd 8-baumer
4th 16-daniels
Rj-18
J-3,4,14,26,28,30


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Any callback info for the Open?

Thanks!


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Robert Dozier said:


> Any callback info for the Open?
> 
> Thanks!


44 back to land blind. About 20 dogs left to run.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

John Daniels said:


> 1st 19-moody
> 2nd 23-brawley
> 3rd 8-baumer
> 4th 16-daniels
> ...


Congrats John!


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

17 back to open water blind. 21 back to am land blind.


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

JusticeDog said:


> Congrats John!


Thanks Susan


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

14 dogs to the 4th in the open. 4,8,17,18,19,32,37,43,48,54,58,64,70,73


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Erin O'Brien said:


> 14 dogs to the 4th in the open. 4,8,17,18,19,32,37,43,48,54,58,64,70,73


Go #43 Nala!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Do not know any Open placements except this one. Jimmie Darnell got 2nd with his Golden. His name is Copper and is owned by Shane Faltys. Copper is 3 years and 3 months and one amazing little animal!! Huge congrats to Jimmie and Debbie Darnell and Team Wildwings with an Open placement, jam, Q win and Derby 4th with his first crop of young dogs.


----------



## tenbears (Jun 15, 2004)

*The best*

To john daniels..the derby is the first step ....go john...mike judas


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any other results?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open 1st Moody with Schmidt
2nd Darnell with Copper
3rd Ledford with ?
4th ?

Need some help with other placements and the Am results


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Open
1st #4 Schmidt O bill billups H Moody
2nd #73 Copper O Shane Faltys H Darnell
3rd #8 Lucy O Tommy Parrish H Ledford
4th #48 Beaver O William Tidd H Ledford
RJ #37 Sky O Tommy Parrish H Ledford
Jams 17,18,19,32,43,54,58,64,70


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Grady won the Am, and qualifies for the National Am. I don't have any of the other placements.

Gwen, I enjoyed meeting you this weekend! Look forward to seeing you soon.
Trudie


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats, Chad & Grady, what a team and what a dog.


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats to Charlie Moody and Bill Billups on the open win with Schmitty!


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrat to Andy whiteley on the derby jam and Shane and jimmy on the open 2nd with copper


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Masley said:


> Congrats to Charlie Moody and Bill Billups on the open win with Schmitty!


That is great! Congrats to Bill and Charlie!


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Way to go Charlie and Bill!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice i job Jimmie.congrats Shane n Jimmy.Andy n Mav.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Another wonderful Golden moment....congrats. to Copper for an Open 2nd!


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Gwen Jones said:


> Do not know any Open placements except this one. Jimmie Darnell got 2nd with his Golden. His name is Copper and is owned by Shane Faltys. Copper is 3 years and 3 months and one amazing little animal!! Huge congrats to Jimmie and Debbie Darnell and Team Wildwings with an Open placement, jam, Q win and Derby 4th with his first crop of young dogs.


Congrats to Jimmie, Shane, Erin, and Mark. It was a good weekend for Team Wildwings. Jimmie has done a great job with the dogs and I think the owner/handlers are getting better too


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Masley said:


> Congrats to Charlie Moody and Bill Billups on the open win with Schmitty!


How absolutely wonderful is that???? WAY TO GO TEAM SMITTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, the results have been posted.

A huge thank you to all that helped our club put on a flawless trial. Thanks to the judges for putting on great tests and giving up their weekend. Thanks to the club members for volunteering their weekend, to help when they didn't have dogs in competition. Thanks to the visitors to our club that volunteered even when they knew no one. Thanks to the FT Secretary Charlotte Kaiser who work behind the scenes to make our weekend successful.

We had many new faces that came to Nashville for a wonderful weather weekend and well earned ribbons. We look forward to seeing new faces contributing back to the game by joining clubs, helping clubs and contributing to the future success of the sport.

Thanks to Pete for the Bass Ale on Sunday evening!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Um..... Gawthorpe, where are the results posted?

Couldn't find them at http://www.mtarc.org/ or entry express.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

I cannot find results on RTF or retriever news - please post them


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Gawthorpe said:


> Yes, the results have been posted.
> 
> Thanks to Pete for the Bass Ale on Sunday evening!


Too much Bass Ale maybe or just forget to click on "save" or whatever FTSs do to post results?


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Howard N said:


> Um..... Gawthorpe, where are the results posted?
> 
> Couldn't find them at http://www.mtarc.org/ or entry express.


They show up under an individual dog, if you click on Schmidt, it has him listed as winning the open. I'm thinking Erik just didn't hit save or something. It would take a long time to figure it all out. Here's the qual results:
1st #9	ROUGH CREEK'S ROCK OF AGES	O/H mark brashear
2nd #25 GRHRCH UH SRSA Oakridgertvr Reactions MH	Steven Zugg
3rd #11	Lock Five's Sweet Bourbon Prize	Bill & Jamie Woodson

Sorry don't know 4th or jams, but you could look through each dog.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Erik forgot to check the post results box. I did it.
He didn't do the scratches. I will later.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Erik forgot to check the post results box. I did it.
> He didn't do the scratches. I will later.


Here she comes to save the day! Thanks Charlotte!


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> Here she comes to save the day! Thanks Charlotte!




Susan you are right on both accounts. Thanks Charlotte.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Gawthorpe said:


> Susan you are right on both accounts. Thanks Charlotte.


Well, Erik, you did most of the work, entering all the places, jams.
All I did was check one little box. So, thank you.

And thank you for all you do at Nashville. 
Which is... a lot of of work.


----------

